# Dead Ted Said...



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Katchow!! Bloggin' at your face!

First,
Who of you could possibly be interested in what I have to say? 


Halloween is over. Thank-good-ness. MMVIII was, by far, the most taxing Halloween experience to date. This year brought many new ideas to the table, and many ideas to fruition... and many tables into something other than their original purpose.
This year's success also came at high price, both literally and figuratively. I've found myself discussing this Halloween's adventures with passion, pride, and excitement, but always finishing with a healthy dose of justification.

My credit card is still warm to the touch. Normally the finance discussion always turns into a cage match between my wife and I, but this year was different. Those justifications are holding true.

So what are they?

This is the first Halloween where I know that the things I create are going to stand for more than just fun, more than just a one-night-stand creation, more than _just_.

This year was practice for something, hopefully, bigger. I think this is the first time I've started something for fun and it's ended up fun _work_. I believe that creativity and art are where my talents and God-given gifts lie. That... these raw talents I have can be honed into something greater than a Halloween display.

I really think that I'm figuring out what I can do. Expert? No way on Earth... I'm not even close... However, art is becoming one of those things I can see myself getting really good at.

See... most of my life I've been "just okay" at things. I played little league, but I was on the bottom rung of skill and ability. I've picked up a guitar... then it quickly sprouted legs and took off, giving me the finger on the way out. Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying I suck at life, but I've always felt like I'm one of those "average at everything" guys. Not the last pick in dodgeball, but a hesitant choice over the kid with crutches.

Anyway. I'm seeking life as an artist. The really good part, though, is that I already started that months ago... but I thought it was going to turn out like all the other things I'm mediocre in. It's not! I'm going to be good. I'm going to enjoy work. I'm going to use my abilities and they will be awesome. Is that not the coolest thing evar!!11!? Don't answer... I know you're already welling up with emotion from this. Take a minute to calm yourself.

...

...

Yes... I feel the same way (with less crying).

So three weeks ago I started my own business. Officially -- registered, purchased, recognized by the various government entities that want my money - 'cause that's apparently when you know you're legit.

It all gets a little fuzzy from here, though. I'm doing web design and graphic arts right now (already have a client!); which I believe will end up _not _being the specific path I head down, but one I enjoy that will help fuel and sustain my _true _path.

I almost deleted all of this. I'm not entirely sure I enjoy being so open to strangers. I also feel like I type way too much and it all seems a little forced. I suppose this is what this blog feature is for though, right?

All right. We'll see if I ever do this again.

Blog, DEACTIVATE!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

Your artistic talents appear to be far reaching as i enjoyed your entry. Entertaining stuff, hope to see you take us along on your artistic journey!


----------



## corsairgryl (Nov 15, 2008)

very well said, sometimes it takes a while to find your niche and sharing that Eureka! moment can inspire others


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

All I can say is go for it ... I've been tempted to jump from my safe, average abilities into the great big world of endless possibilities ... but I don't. Thanks for sharing and I wish you well my friend! Keep us posted!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I love what you said! I know you will be a success. I have found the same passion about prop building. It's a lot of work but I have found myself truly enjoying every minute of it.

Your artistic touch is very apparent. I loved swinging by your thread to see the latest creation. Can't wait to see more.


----------

